# AHB Strava Club



## argon (6/12/13)

Noticed a few people mentioned they did a bit of cycling and running whilst I was reading the biggest loser thread. So I decided to make an AHB Strava club.

There are apps for smartphones, use dedicated monitoring devices, such as Garmins and Polars etc. or just manually upload your exercises.

Everyone's welcome to join.

For those unfamiliar with Strava, it's a website that logs your exercise data (primarily by way of GPS and other monitors) and compares them with your own previous efforts and the activity of others. It's highly addictive you're into stats and is a great tool for maintaining motivation.

Check it out here;
http://www.strava.com/clubs/AussieHomeBrewer


----------



## joshuahardie (6/12/13)

I am on strava too, so i figured i should join up.

im a cross country mountain biker. take on a few club races and a few endro races in a year.

just polished off the jetblack 24hr race, where we came 4th in the 4 man elite. hope to be able to log a few more kms next year


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

I'm on strava. No athlete but it's good for logging kms on the bike. Mostly commutes. 

Used to run a lot pre-strava but injuries have prevented me.


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

Ok joined not my most impressive week but I'm all for sharing.


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/13)

Joined up as well. My 100kms per week should really boost our figures. he he...

Not quite sure if I'll reach my goal of 2000kms for the year. 1566 at the moment so 3 weeks left will be about 300kms, which leaves me with having to do some weekend rides. These are hard because that is family time.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/13)

You guys are insane. What type and costs of bikes are you doing this on. I bought a 100 dollar big w bike over ten years ago and the tyres look almost brand new.
Toyed with the idea of buying a better one and getting into riding. Probably should have spent the $1500.00 that I forked out on a treadmill on a better bike. Geez I hate hindsight.

Cheers


----------



## nu_brew (6/12/13)

I bought my bike second hand for 3 or 4 hundred. Had it 5 years. Some years it gets a lot of riding and others less. Much less.


----------



## acarey (6/12/13)

Just joined the group. I'm a runner not a rider though.


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/13)

He he, I bought my bike for about $700 15 years ago. Just got some lighter 2nd hand wheels off a mate trust he couldn't sell. They dropped 1kg off the bike. And it still weighs a shitload. Ha ha!!!


----------



## argon (7/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> You guys are insane. What type and costs of bikes are you doing this on. I bought a 100 dollar big w bike over ten years ago and the tyres look almost brand new.
> Toyed with the idea of buying a better one and getting into riding. Probably should have spent the $1500.00 that I forked out on a treadmill on a better bike. Geez I hate hindsight.
> 
> Cheers


Road bike;



Have since cut the stem, trimmed the rear cable and upped the seat.
Campag Super Record 11 speed 
7.5kg
Built it up myself so about half the cost of a similarly spec'd bike from a shop

Mountain Bike;




Carbon Jekyll 1
650B goodness
Sram X9
Bought second hand/demo from an employee of a bike shop

The MTB is so much fun whereas the roadie is all about speed


----------



## meathead (7/12/13)

I'm in
Haven't been on the bike for ages so maybe this will help get my fat arse in the saddle
Well done Argon
Pics of my trusty steed sans cobwebs to come


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

Nice bikes Argon, but it is extra proof that architects cannot draw or own anything that is standard or has straight lines. B)


----------



## edschache (14/12/13)

argon said:


> Road bike;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally got around to reading this thread.... no wonder your commute is faster than mine - look at that machine!

Here's a pic of my bike, pit hard to see. There's not much left of the original bike after the first few years of hard slog, basically just the front wheel and forks left now I think (yep, not even the frame). The gold bottle cage is from my previous bike, it's lasting fairly well but not much can go wrong with that. 

I'm thinking I'll switch the tyres out for schwalbe marathons which weigh half what the current tyres weigh.

Original bike took 10 months from the states, replacement for the cracked frame a year later took 4 months to get replaced under warranty (delay in getting the frame not getting the warranty approved). It is a very nice bike to ride but hard to get. If anyone is looking for a good commuter bike and can find a decent second hand Gary Fisher 29er hard tail I'd definitely give it a go.


----------



## joshuahardie (16/12/13)

I am riding a 2010 Giant Trance x3.
Pretty much entry level trail xc bike.

Ill be on this for at least another year, I will eventually trade up to a 29er when this one wears out.

Pic of me in a race from a few weeks ago.


----------



## DJR (17/12/13)

I don't have strava but I do MTB... just bought myself a new trance 27.5 1 alloy, great bike, just gotta fix the tyres to something less squirmy. Being in the blue mountains, there is lots to do up here... oaks, knapsack, woodford dam, faulco/grose rd and a nice little network of local trails

Don't race (CBF training up) but more for exercise I guess, been riding for ages really had my "proper" MTB for around 6-7 years now

$1000 will get you started nowadays or buy a nice little 2nd hand that'll be slightly higher spec than an off-the-rack bike for that price, unless you get a runout or awesome deal


----------



## Kingy (17/12/13)

My mate just brought a new trance a few months ago. Great specs for the price. I've got a new trek fuel ex 8. It's a dream to ride.
Wish my bike had a dropper post and the 30mm fork lockout that the trance has tho. I love the 29s tho it rolls over things like a monster truck lol


----------



## recharge (22/12/13)

Ok just joined. Now need to work out how to send Garmin stats to strava.
Mostly ride trails around Perth or commute on our heritage trail.

Rich


----------



## recharge (22/12/13)

Strava sorted. This is a great idea Argon, been a bit slack lately so could be the motivator i need.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## angus_grant (23/12/13)

Some good numbers coming in lads.

I've got to try and keep the rides ticking over the Xmas break. My goal is 2000kms for 2013 and I am currently at 1892kms.

It's easier when commuting to work because I am forced to get to work somehow. It's going to be a bit harder on holidays because I don't have to go anywhere.

The only thing I have to do is wait until lunch time when the bar opens...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

Last year when the Grafton-Inverell classic was on, a rep pulled up at the pub with 3 bikes on the roof rack. They were $15k each..

The bikes cost more than the car.


----------



## angus_grant (30/12/13)

Just ticked over 2000km (2017km) for 2013. I am thinking I will keep the same goal for 2014. With another baby arriving in April, that will cut down on cycling time and enthusiasm.


----------



## nu_brew (30/12/13)

I'm gonna try for about 100km/ week this year. That is riding to work every second day (18km each way). Not going to stress about keeping the kms up while on holidays. Back to work on the 6th. 

Any other New Years (Strava) resolutions?


----------



## nu_brew (30/12/13)

Also nice work Angus! Reaching any goal is to be lauded!


edit: also congratulations re baby


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/13)

yeh, last year I had a 2000km goal and got to about 1800 kms which really pissed me off. I have a hard time coping with not reaching goals hence the 540 kms I did in December to make sure I got it this year.

I think 2000km is perhaps a low goal but with the 2nd child arriving it will be much harder to cycle to work and find personal time.

100km per week is a solid goal. I was doing about 80km per week for the good months I put in during the year. I would ride in Monday morning, ride home Tuesday afternoon, ride in Wed morning, and then out Thursday afternoon. This left Friday for a couple of work drinks afterwards and a relaxing bus trip home.


----------



## recharge (31/12/13)

You guys have me thinking. 
I have no idea how many kms I rode this year but I am gonna make my new year stravalution to be 2000km of commuting. 
Any trail rides will just be a bonus. 

Rich


----------



## recharge (11/1/14)

This has been a good week for me, rode 6 days. 

Riding with kids for some of it brings the average down though.

Keep up the good work guys.

Rich


----------



## Spiesy (11/1/14)

Been a big Strava user for a while now (running and riding), weird that I have only just seen this. 
I'm involved.


----------



## recharge (11/1/14)

I'd heard of strava but never used it until now. Must say I am loving it.


----------



## argon (13/1/14)

Back on the bike again after some time off. Will be aiming for 10,000km and 100,000m of elevation this year. Should be able to get 200km a week with commuting + the regular Turbo Tuesday + a few other rides here and there.

Had to replace a broken spoke as well as fit a new chain and a little tweak to some cabling to get things running smoothly again, so now keen to spend some time in the saddle. Better pull my finger out as it's been a slow start.

Also looking to spend a bit more time on the MTB as I've been a little neglectful of the trails since the weather has warmed up.


----------



## recharge (14/1/14)

Out fir a cruisy 30kms of single track today. Strava certainly highlights how far down the pecking order I am.


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/14)

Joined.


----------



## recharge (31/1/14)

Any one using the Strava Premium think its worthwhile or not?

Rich


----------



## flyingbeermat (31/1/14)

I'm in!

Great to see my favourite pastimes, brewing and cycling, kind of come together...


----------



## matho (21/4/14)

I have been using strava for the last few weeks so I thought I would join the ahb club, my rides are usually short <15km and at night after the kids go to bed, so I won't be on any leader boards but I do a fair bit of climbing and lately I have been practicing technical climbs.

cheers steve


----------



## schrodinger (25/4/14)

Hell yes. My Garmin fell off my bike and under a truck last year, but if I can find a free iphone app that will do the job, I'll definitely join up! I've been riding for 24 years, around 15-20,000 k horizontal and 200 k vertical per yr, less as I get older and more responsible. I love climbing. 



flyingbeermat said:


> Great to see my favourite pastimes, brewing and cycling, kind of come together...


+1


----------



## hwall95 (16/6/14)

I joined the group a little while. Currently thinking about running the Brisbane half marathon so might be adding a few km's to the running in the next two months.


----------



## mr_wibble (17/6/14)

Is this the bike-porn thread ?

Here's mine, a few years ago when it was less beat-up:





Unfortunately the gt5 is not so good off hotmix, so I don't ride it so much anymore.
I need a mountain bike just to get out the driveway.


----------



## VP Brewing (17/6/14)

Just joined up.

Paul vP


----------



## joecast (7/8/14)

Another strava user here. Gotta love it. Will look through the thread and follow a few when I get a chance. Not much riding / running lately but that'll change soon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/14)

How are you guys getting on with your weight loss, been a while now since anyone posted, no quitters I hope.


----------



## Spiesy (5/10/14)

Not really weight loss for me. Keeping weight in check sure, fitness - definitely. 

Been a very slack 6-9 months, but after summer ends that often happens. 

Now is the time to start getting back out there, just got to find the time (and motivation).


----------



## DJR (9/10/14)

I suppose I should join this  I don't ride to lose weight I've been a constant 77-78 kg


----------



## matho (3/1/15)

3 years ago and now, 34kgs lost, the power of bike riding 

cheers matho
edit: thats mountain bike riding, no lycra here


----------



## husky (4/1/15)

Just joined the strava group. Been using it for over a year now. ended up with 3500km last year all in the bush, no bitumen for me. I needed some form of exercise that I wouldn't give up on after a while like most I have tried in the past. MTB seems to keep me interested enough to keep at it.


----------



## argon (5/1/15)

Well done matho that's a huge change!

Got my 10,000km ridden and 110,000m climbed for 2014. Which was one of my goals for the year. Also ticked over the 30kg weight lost mark. 118.9 to now 88.5kg. Also set myself a goal to go up my local hill (Mt Gravatt) in less than 7mins. Did 6.43 on New Years eve after a few 7.01, 7.02, 7.03 attempts.

May start racing crits this year if I can rebuild my carbon bike. Got myself a custom geo titanium this year, which is just an awesome bike, but would prefer to race a lighter more aero carbon job. 

Also looking to fix up the MTB to get some more trails in this year.

Best of luck to everyone riding this year and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## matho (8/1/15)

My stats are not as good as yours argon, 1650 Kms and 31000m climbed, I started using strava in April, so not the whole year. 98% of it was on dirt


----------



## angus_grant (8/1/15)

Man, my stats from last year were pitiful. 896km's travelled and 2977 metres climbed.

We did have a baby last year and that destroyed most of the biking for 2014. Baby didn't sleep well at all (still isn't) so it was hard to be up for 2-3 hours in a night and then cycle an hour into work. Definitely looking to get back on the bike this year and finally crank out 2000 km's in one year. Doesn't sound like much compared to others stats... he he


----------



## drew9242 (8/1/15)

I only started road biking 3 months ago. But will be aiming for 5000km this year. I enjoying bike riding on the country roads and keeps me fit for footy.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/1/18)

Not strictly Strava, but this may be of interest to any cyclists, cycling fans, or just fans of endurance stuff generally.

In a couple of days my cousin is about to start a world record attempt at cycling the Pan-American Highway. It's 22,000km from Ushuaia in Argentina to Prudhoe Bay in Alaska. The current record is 117 days and five hours. Dean's aiming for 110 days.

He's doing it for charity, trying to raise GBP1million for Heads Together, a mental health awareness charity which seems to be similar to Beyond Blue. Sounds like they're about 1/3 of the way there.

Tracking will be available through the main website https://www.pah18.com/, and plenty of background info is also on their facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/pah2018/

They've put 20 months of planning, training and fundraising into this...it's already been a huge effort.


----------

